# Is Braid line easier to get tangled or backlash?



## joeletx

I got backlash with 30 lb line that I could not undo last weekend. It was so bad that I ended up cutting the whole spool and replacing it with 14 lb mono. It seems like a slight mistake with the braid line ends up in a big mess. Luckily the fish was not biting so I had time to redo the spool with mono.


----------



## bigfishtx

Tangles are much harder to get out with Braid than mono, IMO. I am sure you will hear differently though.


----------



## Sgrem

Braid can be less forgiving. Makes it much more critical to understand and have reel settings match the bait/conditions.

If getting backlash when it hits the water tighten the cast control on the right side.

If getting backlash mid cast when bait is in the air move out some of your spool cast control weights on the left side. You will need to do this also if the wind picks up. (Most modern reels have a click turn dial. Make it a higher number. It has same effect using magnetic controls.)

With mono we used to back off some to get a little more distance. Don't do that with braid. It's unnecessary and the braid is too unforgiving to do that. Also unnecessary as the braid will give you great distance as is when set right. Any possible gains are negligible and will be punished with the slightest mistake. Hope that helps.


----------



## joeletx

sgrem said:


> Braid can be less forgiving. Makes it much more critical to understand and have reel settings match the bait/conditions.
> 
> With mono we used to back off some to get a little more distance.


I made this mistake. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## just plain bill

nanofil is an interesting line....i've been using it with great results... 17lb


----------



## Gottagofishin

Reel settings are key, but I don't find braid backlashes any more problematic than mono backlashes. The key is not to pull to hard and just work it a little until it loosens up.


----------



## Capt. Kurt Gowdy

Sounds like to me you didn't back the spool with anything and the braid slipped at the spool.

I had a friend rig up three new concepts with powerpro and no backing and his first cast created a mess. The backlash is deep on the spool and impossible to get out. 

My personal preference is the back with a strip of electrical tape.


----------



## joeletx

*Backing tape*

I did noticed the backlash point went deep down into the line mess. So if I back up the bare spool with electrical tapes, how many wrap is sufficient?


----------



## Sgrem

I use mono against the spool for at least two full wraps across.


----------



## dk2429

sgrem said:


> I use mono against the spool for at least two full wraps across.


I've always heard of people doing this. What is the actual purpose in doing this?


----------



## Sgrem

Braid is so slick if you tie braid only straight to the spool the entire ball of line will slip on the spool making you think you can't tighten your drag. To put it another way the spool will remain stationary like tight drag and all your line will be twisting around the spool like a loose drag.

The mono grabs the spool to prevent this. Tie them together with a crazy Alberto knot and enjoy a properly functioning drag.


----------



## Blank Czech

So the line doesn't slip on the spool. Braid will slip


----------



## Capt. Kurt Gowdy

One wrap of electrical tape is sufficient.


----------



## gigem87

95% of the time when I get a backlash with mono, I could get it out by just cranking down the drag, pushing down on the backlash with my left thumbnail and reeling a few cranks.

That technique absolutely will not work on braid. You have to pick them out, and sometimes they don't come out and you have to cut.

I don't think that braid is more inherently prone to backlashes if the reel is set up and maintained properly. But I do think they are harder to get out if you do.


----------



## just plain bill

Blank Czech said:


> So the line doesn't slip on the spool. Braid will slip


also scotch tape!


----------



## Postman

I don't know if braid tangles or back lashes easier, but it is much harder to untangle.


----------



## 348473

I have had weird things happen with braided line, nasty tangles that had to be cut out , unexpected line breakage, lures break off while casting etc. Berkeley trilene works just fine for me.


----------



## claydeaux96

Braid Backlash untangle is easy with a black pocket comb.. use the fat tooth on comb end to dig it out.. works every time. I have carried 2 in my bag for years.. works on mono also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## claydeaux96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Cut it in half and you have two. They come in handy.


----------



## c hook

*??*

braid takes some getting used to, the backlashes can be harder to get out, but with practice it's not bad. Once you learn to fish braid, there's absolutely no going back to mono. Braid is far superior, much farther cast, much stronger, and fish set the hook when they hit, so no more short strikes. Spool up a reel, and practice casting at a pond for a while, prior to going fishing. :texasflag


----------



## Ryan H.

I agree, I resisted switching, and took a bit to get used to, but now I won't go back, Mono or rather flouro, is for leaders.


----------



## dk2429

I’ll never use anything but braid anymore, but man that stuff ties knots by itself that I didn’t even know were possible to tie


----------



## JimD

I went to braid when it came out and have run thru a lot of the problems.

I went to 30 from 20 lb line, Braid has to be put on the spool very tightly (helps the line not dig into the spool when a good fish is on)

First thing to do is go throw your different baits and learn where the spool tension knob likes to be with that bait ( If not the spool over runs the bait and guess what you can get)

If you are an old guy before all the fancy knobs you learned to use your thumb to control the spool when casting. It still works.

Never throw into the wind till you have the above correct otherwise lol

Never hit your rod on a cast a one of a kind backlash is guaranteed.

I used to throw old greenies but went to the expensive lews and *I do not have many problems if the spool control is set for that bait* and the line wound tightly on the reel. Check your line every once in a while to see if you have a loose wrap from long throws that can build up and cause problems.

When you do clean up a back lash be careful where the line is when you pull the line out OR you can have a worse problem when trying to wind the line back on the reel.  Be safe and have fun. Jim


----------



## Gofish2day

A spinning reel is more forgiving with braid. Just saying. I can't throw a bait caster to save my life


----------



## just plain bill

yup! and i throw from directly overhand. might get a tangle once in 2000 casts, usually from casting into the wind. and nanofil untangles faster than anything.


----------



## playinhooky

I do half the spool in mono, cause braid is much more expensive, and it doesn't take as long to get the braid packed in tight. My buddy does the full spool with tape method and when the exposed portion starts getting fuzzy back spools onto another reel with a mono backing.


----------



## phishtales

I dislike braid personally. In my experience, it is more difficult than mono to tie and secure basic knots (clinch, improved clinch etc..) because it lays much flatter than mono. Braid almost looks for ways to tangle itself back around itself, eyelets, and the reel. If braid is wet and you get a serious tangle, find a sharp knife and a chair; you will be there a while. I am in the process of stripping off the remaining braid I have on a couple of reels and reloading with Sensation Mono. I want to put line on my reel, do some basic adjustments and start fishing. Having to fiddle with tangles, backlashes, and reel adjustments all day takes the fun out of it for me. I havent noticed any difference in catch rate between the two so I prefer to keep it simple.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Sgrem said:


> Braid can be less forgiving. Makes it much more critical to understand and have reel settings match the bait/conditions.
> 
> If getting backlash when it hits the water tighten the cast control on the right side.
> 
> If getting backlash mid cast when bait is in the air move out some of your spool cast control weights on the left side. You will need to do this also if the wind picks up. (Most modern reels have a click turn dial. Make it a higher number. It has same effect using magnetic controls.)
> 
> With mono we used to back off some to get a little more distance. Don't do that with braid. It's unnecessary and the braid is too unforgiving to do that. Also unnecessary as the braid will give you great distance as is when set right. Any possible gains are negligible and will be punished with the slightest mistake. Hope that helps.


I never using backlash on my spinning reels,and i fish all the time with braid(4 lb.-12 lb.) + fluorocarbon leader and no problems.


----------

